
Show HN: An awesome portal to awesome sites - vedipen
https://awesomeweb.herokuapp.com
======
saaaaaam
This feels like the product of a basic coding test. Which is fine, and if so
well done. But I was hoping for something more.

I clicked four times, hoping that it would get better. Three of those four
were distinctly un-awesome, and felt a bit dated - “ihasabucket.com”, really?
Hello 2008 - and one of them wouldn’t load.

It would probably have been more interesting if you said what criteria are
used to determine the “awesomeness” of the sites, and what more - if anything
- there is to this than randomly selecting from a pre-populated list.

------
subbz
This took me to [http://yeahlemons.com/](http://yeahlemons.com/) \- my day is
saved!

~~~
Gioni06
Uh... I feel like having a lemonade now.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLKwGCtfoq4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLKwGCtfoq4)

------
brianjking
What, just what?

~~~
ablation
I second this. I was taken to a whole host of frankly terrible sites, most of
which were broken or even suspicious looking.

~~~
wingerlang
This looks like all the URLs [https://github.com/vedipen/awesome-
website/blob/e46bb314b383...](https://github.com/vedipen/awesome-
website/blob/e46bb314b383794bc2df7d57469e67b0583d877f/db/seeds.rb)

Also reminds me of early 2000s kind of content

